# ProKit vs. Sportlines



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Has anyone driven two cars w/ each kit? Curious about the different handling characteristics, if any.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2002)

I also want the prokit. What I've been told there is not much of a noticeble difference between the two. So I'm going with the prokit becaues I'm concerned about clearance.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I have the pro-kits and couldn't imagine the car being any lower. With the side sills, the car looks like it's on the ground when you stand close.

The bottom of the side sill, measured from the center of the car is 6.5 to 6.75 inches off the ground.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *I have the pro-kits and couldn't imagine the car being any lower. With the side sills, the car looks like it's on the ground when you stand close.
> 
> The bottom of the side sill, measured from the center of the car is 6.5 to 6.75 inches off the ground. *


But Ruben it is BOSS.


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

If you live where its smooth and you dont have steep inclines that you go up, sportlines will be nice, they handle better and make the car look very good. I live where the drive ways are steep and i scartch everyday parking, so prokits are pushin it for me.


Keep in mind if your looking for performance and/or looks.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *BOSS?*


Translate please. It that anything like

groovy
Hep
Hopped Up
Decked out
Outta Sight
Righteous
Souped Up
Twitchin'
Bitchin'

?????


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

I like the Sportlines. Here's a recent pic with Sportlines in 
full effect on my Alty!

http://www.altimas.net/forum/attachment.php?s=&postid=725315

I had the Pro-Kits on my first gen and regreted that decision.
Not low enough and I thought they were too soft.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *Translate please. It that anything like
> 
> groovy
> Hep
> ...


All of the above.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *All of the above. *


That took me 10 minutes to find all those...


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *I like the Sportlines. Here's a recent pic with Sportlines in
> full effect on my Alty!
> 
> http://www.altimas.net/forum/attachment.php?s=&postid=725315
> ...



Hey, how do you like sportlines with the front lip? I am kinda scared, thinking about sportlines when I get new shocks, but worried about the wear on the front lip and most importang CV joints.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

I'm assuming that with sportlines, you can have the car back in spec as far as the alignment.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

JBL85 said:


> *Hey, how do you like sportlines with the front lip? I am kinda scared, thinking about sportlines when I get new shocks, but worried about the wear on the front lip and most importang CV joints. *


JBL85, It's not the CV joints I'm worried about. It's the strut
bushings that cause me some concern. I estimate 30-40k miles 
before they wear out. For me, that's another 3 years of driving!
I'm confident the aftermarket will have some good adjustable 
struts/shocks out by then.

Anyways, I love the look of the Stillen lip on the 3rd gen. It drops down the front about an inch. Here's a pic looking head on:

http://www.altimas.net/forum/attachment.php?s=&postid=725308


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

Damn, your car looks like its on the floor with Sporlines and the front lip


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

JBL85 said:


> *Damn, your car looks like its on the floor with Sporlines and the front lip *


Yep, heh-heh!


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *JBL85, It's not the CV joints I'm worried about. It's the strut
> bushings that cause me some concern. I estimate 30-40k miles
> before they wear out. For me, that's another 3 years of driving!
> I'm confident the aftermarket will have some good adjustable
> ...


You look good and "se-rious" with a lip on. So Stillen sells the lip only?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Yup... from Alex at SWA, the total ends up right around $400, including install and paint.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *Yup... from Alex at SWA, the total ends up right around $400, including install and paint. *


Ruben are you answering the question I posed about the Stillen Lip?


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *Yup... from Alex at SWA, the total ends up right around $400, including install and paint. *


Here's what I paid:

Lip ($199 from SWA) + paint ($100) + install ($35 ouch!) = $334


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Here's what I paid:
> 
> Lip ($199 from SWA) + paint ($100) + install ($35 ouch!) = $334 *


I like it


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Now that I've spent over a grand with Alex, I'm cutting myself off So i'll settle for my fat lip.

SO I guess the consensus is that there is no difference in handling between the 2 sets?


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *Now that I've spent over a grand with Alex, I'm cutting myself off So i'll settle for my fat lip.
> 
> SO I guess the consensus is that there is no difference in handling between the 2 sets? *


If I ever get to ride in one with the Pro-Kits, I'll let you
know... 

The Eibach website uses different desriptors while explaining
the two. Suffice it to say that the Sportlines are engineered with performance in mind while the Pro-Kits are just for every day 
driving.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *If I ever get to ride in one with the Pro-Kits, I'll let you
> know...
> 
> The Eibach website uses different desriptors while explaining
> ...


I should have a Beater for the winter. You guys don`t know the half of it. I would have to remove the lip for winter, it would be a funnel for the snow.

Many ricers here are lowered but you never see them out in the snow, I`m not calling you a ricer but you get my drift.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

I get your (snow) drift...


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *I get your (snow) drift... *


Haha OK Pal, nothing like that in Tx. right? I got a pal in Dallas, That I`ve known since Goose Bay Labrador in 1974. I gotta look him up. Lonnie Pecor.


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

I dont know if you care to read this, but the Civic in my sig has Sportlines and my car has a Pro-Kit, the ride in the Civic is much more rigid and very bouncy, car handles awesome with the Falken Ziex low pro tires. Also it is lighter weight then our altys, but still, from stock, I like the performance of the sportlines better than the increase with my pro-kits on the altima


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

altyholic that is the look I am going for with my altima. I wanted the touring lip but I think it's a little flashy for me. good work.


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

I couldn't imagine having the sportlines in the car. With the prokits it's plenty low to where the car bottoms out more than I like it to.

My experience is from driving our Project Altima. We are looking at finding a better suspension for the car. You guys interested in that? I want to get a shortened strut/shock suspension with coilovers for it and will be working on that in the near future.

So would you guys buy something like that?

BTW, check out our altima with our 19" wheels and Prokits.









Find out more about it here:
http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/projects/projectaltima.php


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

I want new shocks.....but, being as school started im broke and I forgot to save some cash. 

will you guys be developing a few models of these shocks. Such as a high grade one for auto x, and cheapy ones.....???


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

*WE NEED SHOCKS/STRUTS!!!*

The pro-kits help immensely. However, shocks/struts are what is missing now... we need some rebound dampening.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Boosterwitch said:


> *I couldn't imagine having the sportlines in the car. With the prokits it's plenty low to where the car bottoms out more than I like it to.
> 
> My experience is from driving our Project Altima. We are looking at finding a better suspension for the car. You guys interested in that? I want to get a shortened strut/shock suspension with coilovers for it and will be working on that in the near future.
> 
> ...


Altimat is working with a company by the name of JIC
to make a race ready, fully adjustable strut/spring kit for the 3.5's. Problem is, they're like $1,500...


----------

